# Question regarding hospital SPO purchasing firearms/magazines



## 46065 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hoping anyone has a clear and correct answer to this. Are hospital SPOs who do not carry firearms on duty, able to purchase/own/carry law enforcement restricted magazines and firearms on their own LTC, as long as they remain sworn in under the municipality.

I would guess the answer is no. But thats why I ask.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

My guess would be NO. You must follow all LTC restrictions...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting . . . 
Maybe not private hospitals because they don't meet the criteria for "municipality " ?
Mental Health Police ?


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive been turned down as both City of Boston Park Ranger and School Police. Were just security guards to most gun sales stores. I cant even get an unrestricted LTC and i'm a victim of a violent crime and work in law enforcement. . .


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't believe so. You have to be required to be armed at your job. Also not sure if it matters between public agency vs private. Same thing when it comes to LEOSA act.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Long enough to have renewed it.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope, but on my renewal I stated all lawful purpose and was also was given the Law Enforcement renewal discount. Still got employment restriction.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Short answer.......NO


JD02124 said:


> Nope, but on my renewal I stated all lawful purpose and was also was given the Law Enforcement renewal discount. Still got employment restriction.


Un phukkin real buddy


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

mpd61 said:


> Short answer.......NO
> 
> Un phukkin real buddy


Indeed Sir&#8230; indeed


----------

